# This is insane!



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

I was looking on youtube on grooming products and found this video.
https://youtu.be/KSbmLRzmZtU
I couldnt believe it!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is absolutely nuts! Kind of makes me wonder why on earth a person who would buy and use that would buy a long haired dog to begin with!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I had to stop watching after only 15 seconds, it made me so uncomfortable. People can be so stupid! At least all the comments below the video are all negative.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

That video made me so angry! Don't get a golden if you want a dog with short hair!


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Part of the "fun" of. Golden, at least for me, is the beautiful coat and feathering. Why would anyone want to give a military boot camp haircut to such a beautiful dog. The video certainly won't sell any of those machines to 99.9% of GR people.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Well that was painful to watch! Why would anyone buy a long hair dog just to scalp it?

I had a client (retired pet sitter) that had the groomer scalp down both her golden and her lab! They looked so pitiful and often wondered why they had dogs at all!

I admit my current golden has more hair than any I've ever owned but love her coat! Even if I wear it too :grin2:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a shame,felt so sorry for that poor dog. Should be titled " how to turn your golden into a lab"


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

Its wrong on so many levels! Not only is it shocking shaving the poor dog but they left terrible tram lines.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh this was soooo bad....and sad, and now Im mad!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

speechless...


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree with all the comments, although I will say that our neighbor does this now with his 13 year old golden boy. He said that he used to get super uncomfortable in the summer heat and would lay around all day around age 6. Once he starting doing a yearly "shearing," he said that he runs around like a crazy happy puppy for weeks after. To each his own I guess?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

smp said:


> I agree with all the comments, although I will say that our neighbor does this now with his 13 year old golden boy. He said that he used to get super uncomfortable in the summer heat and would lay around all day around age 6. Once he starting doing a yearly "shearing," he said that he runs around like a crazy happy puppy for weeks after. To each his own I guess?


It's not healthy though. My friends mom used to shave her Pomeranian down like that too, a "puppy cut." Then finally after a few years she got a terrible skin infection and the vet told her it was because of the damage they'd caused to her hair by shaving her so short.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I didn't like how much that dog was panting in the video. Poor dog looked awful afterward.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

My wife couldn't watch more than 10-15 seconds of this before she wanted to "scalp" the two humans in the video


----------

